# Turbotune Dt power Upgrade



## ACE DRIVER (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been thinking of investing in a Turbotune DT plug-in diesel power upgrade but would like to here fellow 'homers' views or experiences with these devices. I have a 7.5mtr overcab with a Duicato 2.3 130bhp powerplant. Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## defitzi (Apr 14, 2011)

*turbotune*

from your post here i assume we are not talking of wind, or jet engines  or.....
so wot 's a turbot tune-
a singing fish, perhaps???
Is this a cas of first catch your turbo  t?
I've never 'ave 'ad one y' see- always stick to whatever the makers  say is de motor. Seems if all these things worked, thE DEUS EX MACHINA...would put them there in  the first place .....
Sorry I 'm an ld fogey you see but is seem to use less diesel than ny friends who are turbotised even if I have to use the gearbox a bit more often.


----------



## Don (Apr 20, 2011)

defitzi said:


> from your post here i assume we are not talking of wind, or jet engines  or.....
> so wot 's a turbot tune-
> a singing fish, perhaps???
> Is this a cas of first catch your turbo  t?
> ...


 
Now that is not the way I see it. When they manufacture a base vehicle, it is produced for a world wide market and the quality of fuel varies across the world. So the engine is produced to run as a general base to enable the wide variations. therefore if you retune to a national grade, it could quite well give you a better performance. You pays your money and takes your chance


----------



## ACE DRIVER (Apr 30, 2011)

I've just returned from a cracking trip to Belgium and trying translate your response I can only imagine you have been to Amsterdamme! Cut the crap, I'm looking for yeah of neah!


----------



## sparrks (May 1, 2011)

Slightly off topic I know, but still related.

I would advise a little caution on using one of these devices on a transmission fitted with a dual mass flywheel. I looked into getting a tunit unit (I believe that was what its called) about a year ago, but read horror stories concerning the dm flywheels. I didn't purchase one as my van a peugeot 120bhp had enough power anyway. 
At just under 41000 miles and 6 months out of warranty the flywheel broke. The maindealer quote of £1700 against local garage £1k was a bit of a shocker. Anyway I took it to the maindealer I purchased it from, who stripped it down, confirmed the damage was the flywheel and replaced both clutch and flywheel. Peugeot paid 100% of the parts and 60% of the labour leaving me with a bill of £340 pounds. Less than what I could have had to pay but still a lot for a part that should last the life of the vehicle. I wonder how long this one will last.  As its my own vehicle I do treat my van gently.
So the questions to ask before using these units are

Do I need the extra power?
Has my van got a dm flywheel?
Shall I take the risk?

Remember, my van didn't have any modifications to the power output of the van but it still broke. If my van was underpowered and did not have a dm (dodgy malfunctioning) flywheel then yes without question I would go for it.

Best of luck, Paul


----------



## sparrks (May 1, 2011)

Whilst the DMF were fitted as you say, to dampen out the harshness from the engines, which they do a very good job at, thats why modern diesels are so smooth when ticking over, all the power of the engine is transmitted through the flywheel. 
From what I understand its the torque that seems to be the problem, whilst reading up on the subject when having the problems with mine I read reports that a Manufactuer Ford/Mazda? are doing away with DMF and instead are limiting the power from the engine, electronically, in particular between 1st and 2nd gear changes. 
I totally agree that it's a design/manufacturing error, undoubtably cost driven.
My view that any given thing is only as strong as its weakest component and in this case its the flywheel.
My reference to this problem was to highlight the fact that making changes to sometimes stressed components can have a knock on effect.

PS I wonder how much they would contribute if it were to fail again? I wonder if a vee four would be smoother?


----------

